# mastectomy site dog ear deformity closure



## ms123 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a breast cancer patient coming back in for excision of left axillary mass (which is a lymph node) and also modification and closure of dog ear deformity of the lateral right mastectomy wound.

The modification of the wound is the procedure code in question. The patient is placed in a semi-lateral position. An elliptical incision extending up onto the back was carried out to remove the dog ear deformity. The skin was incised sharply and then cautery used to extend the excision down to the pectoralis major and latissimus dorsi muscles laterally. The chest wall tissue was taken off the muscle. THe flaps were undermined for several centimeters superiorly and inferiorly to allow closure. Would you use 19380 for revision of reconstructed breast ?  Thank you!


----------

